# Money is an issue for Finley



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Doesn't look good according to Colangelo. This was in a article about USA mens team.

http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/sports/articles/0828bickley0828.html




> Then again, it will all be true if the Suns succeed in snaring Michael Finley for the veteran's minimum salary. If Finley comes back to Phoenix, Colangelo's son could repeat as Executive of the Year again, and that's pretty hard to do in the NBA. But it doesn't sound promising.
> 
> "I've spoken with Michael and he really appreciates the interest," Colangelo said. *"But money will be a factor with him.* That's just the way it is, so we'll see what happens. Either way, we really like our team."


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Weird, since he is getting 51 million either way.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

kamego said:


> Weird, since he is getting 51 million either way.


yeah, I guess he wants appox combined 86 mill from Dallas and Miami.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

kamego said:


> Weird, since he is getting 51 million either way.


Actually if he gets paid a full MLE theres a significant difference, i dotn know to much about it, but if he gets like a full MLE he gets a signficant amount of money more from the Mavs...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I still think we have a good chance of getting him. If he comes to Phoenix, he knows hes gonna get playing time. But that can't be guaranteed for the Heat or Spurs.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Actually if he gets paid a full MLE theres a significant difference, i dotn know to much about it, but if he gets like a full MLE he gets a signficant amount of money more from the Mavs...


Nope it won't be. But I actually hope it is because then Cuban and the Mavs will be seriously penalized for underhand dealing. It would be no worse a voliation then what the T-Wolves did years back. So like I said I hope this is the case because then Dallas would be looking at no first round draft picks for the next 5-6 years.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

SunsFan57 said:


> I still think we have a good chance of getting him. If he comes to Phoenix, he knows hes gonna get playing time. But that can't be guaranteed for the Heat or Spurs.



I believe the Spurs promised that he would start if he accepted to join them, not sure about the Heat. But it is too bad he wants to go for the money since he is already getting paid big time.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

This guy is going to be one of the highest paid players in the league the next few years either way.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

tempe85 said:


> Nope it won't be. But I actually hope it is because then Cuban and the Mavs will be seriously penalized for underhand dealing. It would be no worse a voliation then what the T-Wolves did years back. So like I said I hope this is the case because then Dallas would be looking at no first round draft picks for the next 5-6 years.


Cuban said on the best damn sports show that the deferred money agreement didnt happen. He and Finley never agreed to it or it was just a rumor.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I believe the Spurs promised that he would start if he accepted to join them, not sure about the Heat. But it is too bad he wants to go for the money since he is already getting paid big time.


Start?? Over who, Ginobli, Bowen? I would rather have their starting 5 how it is now.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Kekai said:


> Start?? Over who, Ginobli, Bowen? I would rather have their starting 5 how it is now.


I am sure they just offer him the starting spot to make him happy. Bowen probally said he didn't care.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

kamego said:


> I am sure they just offer him the starting spot to make him happy. Bowen probally said he didn't care.


lol guarantee him he is going to start just to get him on the team and then bring him off the bench..haha


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lol that would be cold


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kekai said:


> Start?? Over who, Ginobli, Bowen? I would rather have their starting 5 how it is now.



Damn, I could of swore I read that he was promised in the Spurs forum but I can't find it. I could be wrong but if Finley was to start I would believe it would send Bowen to the bench.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

You can start a guy and only play him 20 - 25 minutes a night. Maybe he feels he wouldn't be as effective coming off the bench.


----------

